# Advice on overseas clinics for IVF



## sw311 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have very low amh and high fsh and I'm starting to wonder if I'd have a better chance of being treated abroad. 
My current clinic has just advised me that unless my FSH lowers next cycle they wont treat me, so I need to get proactive. 
Can anyone advise or recommend and also how do you go about having treatment abroad, i.e. how long do you need to be over there, accomodation etc. 

Thank you for any help x


----------



## tracked (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi sw311

There always lots of things to think about. I am from Oz and I am going to Reprofit in Czech Republic. There a number of Czech clinic that are very popular with overseas patients. Check out the Czech page there are lots of ladies that will help you out.

Cheers 
Tracy


----------

